# Stadiums That Look Way Bigger or Smaller Than There Actual Capacity



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

Gaelic Grounds in Limerick Looks smaller than 49,500 seats


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

adeaide said:


> Gaelic Grounds in Limerick Looks smaller than 49,500 seats


That's actually Semple Stadium in Thurles, Co. Tipperary which holds 53,500.

The Gaelic Grounds in Limerick is below:


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

adeaide said:


> Gaelic Grounds in Limerick Looks smaller than 49,500 seats


That's because it *is* smaller than 49,500 seats. Most of its capacity is standing room, not seating.


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

This stadium always gave me the impression it's like 10k over its actual capacity, I thought it was at least 36-37k when I first saw it. I was surprised it's only 28k. 
The first modern stadium in Moscow and Russia.


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

I'd like to add the fantastic stadium from a Turkish hotel (about 6.000) with 3 tiers each stand making it look like a 20.000 stadium. Pictures were once posted about 2 years ago in another topic. Anyone?


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

43,000:


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

KingmanIII said:


> 43,000:


I think thats the 50,000 seat expansion plan


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

Bobby3 said:


> Darlington Arena is the bastard child of the Stadium of Light and the Riverside.


:nono::nono::nono: No its not. Its the bastard child of Derby County's stadium. Its nothing like the stadium of light and the riverside was not built in a bowl design it had three stands and a single stand.


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

JYDA said:


> Darlington 25,000 seater that looks more like 15,000


It only hold about 2,000 plus fans on game days. The Biggest sellout at the stadium was a Eton john gig. It was built by the owner using his own money and alot of fans were against it. The seats are bit small for anyone over 6foot.


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

KingmanIII said:


> 43,000:


I'm guessin' that's The Carter you posted....


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

JJG said:


> I'm guessin' that's The Carter you posted....


moar like "Tha Carter II," amirite?


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Zeno2 said:


> I'd like to add the fantastic stadium from a Turkish hotel (about 6.000) with 3 tiers each stand making it look like a 20.000 stadium. Pictures were once posted about 2 years ago in another topic. Anyone?


I remember... it's called Mardan Stadyumu/Stadium (cap. 7,428). Despite its small capacity, quite unique, a hotel that holds a stadium. Antalya is the place for it as it welcomes Europeans football clubs on their summer campaigns.



















Apparently it hosted the 2008 UEFA European Under-17 Football Championship.

Concerning this thread, there are obviously a number of reasons why stadiums look bigger or smaller than the actually are (in capacity): steepness of the stands/tiers, number of tiers, closed or open corners, shape (e.g. sloping down or up) and size of the roof, terraces/bleachers/seats (and for the latter: how wide are they and how much space is there between them?), business seats and skyboxes (logically take up more space per seat) etc. Concerning the impression of a stadium's size from the outside roof, facade, columns, pylons... are important factors as well as whether the stadium is _dug out_ or not (or, in some cases, higher than its surroundings).


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

KingmanIII said:


> moar like "Tha Carter II," amirite?


:lol:


....gotta laugh at _somethin_' this morning.


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

Wrigley Field (42,374) always looks much smaller to me:









And Old Yankee Stadium (56,936) always felt like there were about 100,000 people there to me...


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

JJG said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> ....gotta laugh at _somethin_' this morning.


yeah no shit

secondary needs A LOT of work


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

KingmanIII said:


> yeah no shit
> 
> secondary needs A LOT of work


Tell me about it. I would say 'that's what happens when you lose 13 starters...' but the offense seemed to click.

Patterson's gonna run those boys all week until they vomit all the slowness out.


----------



## Ceerial (Mar 31, 2011)

Nya Ullevi: 43,000


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

Darloeye said:


> :nono::nono::nono: No its not. Its the bastard child of Derby County's stadium. ...the riverside was not built in a bowl design it had three stands and a single stand.


So does Derby. They were built to exactly the same design.


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

Rev Stickleback said:


> So does Derby. They were built to exactly the same design.


Yeah thats what I said


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 23, 2009)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> ^Old Yankee stadium had bleachers, right? Or do baseball fields not count.


Most if not all major league ballparks have bleachers, including the new Yankee Stadium.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Salt Lake Stadium , Kolkata (= Calcutta) , India (Looks smaller than 120 thousand)*


----------



## aluz (Oct 14, 2009)

For me João Havelange stadium, the athletics stadium for the Rio 2016, looks much bigger than 45k.


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

Darloeye said:


> Yeah thats what I said


You reply seemed to imply the Riverside and Derby were different, when they are the same design. Neither are a bowl as such, although they aren't going to win any popularity contests for their stunning looks either.


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah the riverside was never a inclosed bowl when first opened. Bit like what the britannia stadium is like now. Darlington's stadium is designed after leicester city's stadium king power stadium


----------



## zhuzhuanyuan (Sep 9, 2011)

good

Coach outlet 


Coach Handbags 



Coach factory outlet


----------



## RaiderATO (Jan 6, 2010)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Most if not all major league ballparks have bleachers, including the new Yankee Stadium.


Got a list? Off the top of my head, it's REALLY short. Wrigley and Yankee. . .


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

RaiderATO said:


> Got a list? Off the top of my head, it's REALLY short. Wrigley and Yankee. . .


Arlington
Coors
Safeco
the Jake
the Cell
Dodger
PNC
AT&T

off the top of my head


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Mr. Fitz said:


> A lot of American stadiums use bleachers I think they're called instead of seats, so they hold a lot more.
> 
> And I can't find pictures, but this holds 50,000 and is apparently an all seater, only pic I can find.
> 
> Naghsh e Jahan Stadium in Iran that is.


the stadium doesnt have seats , its just concrete benches

this is the first phase, it was completed in the early 2000s after 7+ years construction 
the second tier is u/c and has been like that forever, it will give a total of 75000, seats are planned

the statium like many other public stadia under the hands of the islamic regime have taken over 15 years of construction, sepahan fc, the tennants are frustrated and moreso the supporters, ironically they play in the field of their local rivals for "now"

god knows when it will finish, its already a piece of history :bash:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I always thought this stadium can holds somewhere close to 40k spectators, until I checked Wiki. Anyone recognize it?


----------



## Rossoliver (Jul 31, 2011)

Stade de la Route de Lorient. Home of Rennes.


----------



## Celt67 (Mar 16, 2007)

For me....the Maracana football stadium never looked like somewhere where 205,000 could be squeezed in. There are far more imposing stadiums all over the world. 





Same story with Hampden Park, Glasgow. Once measured to hold 184,000. Fortunately never tested. Largest crowd was ( officially ) 149,415...although a turnstyle was overcome and another 15,000,..etc gained entry.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Rossoliver said:


> Stade de la Route de Lorient. Home of Rennes.


Well done.


----------

